# Upi



## einu (18. Oktober 2002)

Nach langem Suchen und wahrscheinlich zig mal über den entscheidenden Punkt drübergefallen, weiss ich momentan nicht weiter!? Wie kann ich mit UPI 7 bildgenau (Personen, Gegenstände, etc.) ausschneiden?


----------



## addïct (18. Oktober 2002)

Falsches Forum! Ich schätze mal du meinst Photo Impact! Dann gehört das hier hin!


----------



## sam (19. Oktober 2002)

hmm ja falsches forum
---> moved


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. November 2002)

*Freistellen*

Eine Möglichkeit wäre zum Beispiel das Bezierkurven Werkzeug...
( 2. Werkzeug von oben im Untermenü )

Mit dem Werkzeug das freizustellenden Objekt "umfahren"....

Anschließend wieder aufs Auswahlwerkzeug wechseln, dann wird eine Auswahl deines Objektes erstellt...

Drücke jetzt [STRG] + [UMSCHALT] + [O] 

Jetzt ist der der freigestellte Bereich ein eigenständiges Objekt!


----------

